# PIT BULL VS. AMSTAFF VS. AM BULLY



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have read a few posts on this board where people talk in a derogatory manner concerning the amstaff. They use the term often times when talking about the American bullies. 



Here are a few points that I would like to clear up.



The amstaff came from the APBT, and although bred for a different purpose for many years, other breeds were not crossed in. However, some of the American bullies do seem to have either olde bulldoggie or english crossed in, especially when looking at some of the short, bent legs, and short muzzles. 



I can see where some people would be horrified if someone took a "true" gamebred pit, out of proven lines and crossed it to an amstaff. It is a shame when that happens. However, many pit lines are so pet bred or scatterbred already, that it really would not make a difference. 



Also, many people claim the amstaffs are to blame for all the overdone or huge pits. However, there are tons of kennels breeding huge dogs too, with zero AST blood, maybe even mastiff. Who knows with all the millers out there. Some of the first Razorsedge dogs, were pure AKC or mostly, and they looked pretty good. I seen them at shows. later on down the line, they actually started looking bad, so who knows what was added in. 



Also, there are many pitterstaffs showing UKC and most of them fit the UKC standard and if were leaned out, and ears left natural, could easily finish in ADBA. However, many pet bred or giant pit bulls could not. 



IMO, it is not the amstaff ruining the pit bull, it is all the breeders who can not read a pedigree, breeding for color, headsize and money, that are doing that. 



Here is something to think about. If someone was new to the two breeds and looking for a dog to possibly show, or work. Say they went to an average AKC amstaff kennel and bought a staff. Then went to any pitbull kennel, an average one, either UKC or ADBA, bought one. They would have a better chance with the staff. Being a newbie, the APBT would either be a scatterbred pet, huge giant, unhealthy blue,or bully. Chances are, the amstaff staff could at least be shown or worked in at least one of the 3 registries, who is to say with the pit. 



Plus, lots of people do not even know how their dogs are bred anyway, it seems.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah we were just discussing how some of the threads are coming across.
MOST of us are well aware of the difference of the difference between them, and while this site has gotten a touch out of hand we do our best educate the general public on deserning the difference as well.

Just another point for you to think about as well. Not all breeders have scatterbred pits, or huge unhealthy dogs. There are a few of us who still keep it true. If a person who wants a pit actually does their homework and researches the breed before making a whim purchase, they should end up with just what they where looking for.

The responsibilty falls on both ends.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree, expecially that a proven working game bred dog being mixed with show blood is a shame

i also think a lot of APBT may have a dif form than a amstaff but are still watered down show dogs becaue that is how they are bred plain and simple.

dogs dont ruin breeds, breeders ruin breeds!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well said Wheezie .. Well said!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yah good stuff Howard. I like well bred ... Anything LOL. I agree with you and wheezie. The fact that amstaffs came from some respectable apbt lines speaks volumes of the amstaff.


----------

